
Why I Dropped Everything and Started Teaching Kendrick Lamar's New Album - enginnr
https://bemoons.wordpress.com/2015/03/27/why-i-dropped-everything-and-started-teaching-kendrick-lamars-new-album/
======
setra
I just had a teacher do the exact same thing. Its all about the narrative.

